# Will Home Antenna Work In Car?



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I have had bad luck with the regular car antenna's in my compay van and have went through 2 antenna's now in 7 months. What kind of reception could I expect with a home antenna mounted on the dash of my van?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Don't have the xm home antenna... but my Sirius home antenna works better than the one made for vehicles... (keep it on my dash in a 04 F150...it has a convienient recessed spot)btrw... my roady2 antenna works pretty good there too...


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks, I may try getting a XM home kit and using the antenna on the dash. The only problem, when I tried using my Roady antenna on the dash their were more dead spots, but the home antenna's I have sean are larger, maybe this will make a diferance?


----------

